

How many slaves work for you? - blipp
http://slaveryfootprint.org/

======
ColinWright
G*D that's an irritating site. No doubt very clever, but genuinely painful to
try to read and use. I tried, I really tried, but by the fourth "clever"
animation I just couldn't stomach it any more.

